# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  QoS σε links

## andreas

Path μεταξυ #1064 - #24 :

1 4 ms 2 ms 2 ms dsl.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.166]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms xarivdi.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.161]
3 5 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-kostasg.*spef*.awmn [10.48.228.225]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.spef.rb433b.awmn [10.48.228.250]
5 4 ms 12 ms 18 ms gw-spef.*mobius*.awmn [10.29.79.13]
6 71 ms 24 ms 25 ms gw-mobius.*dti*.awmn [10.29.79.10]
7 28 ms 25 ms 25 ms bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
8 34 ms 25 ms 25 ms gw-dti.*nvak*.awmn [10.14.145.201]
9 23 ms 37 ms 62 ms gw-nvak.*Wolfpack*.awmn [10.14.145.234]
10 18 ms 26 ms 46 ms gw-wolfpack.*kronos*.awmn [10.21.128.146]
11 31 ms 48 ms 16 ms gw-kronos.*dalex*.awmn [10.49.226.129]
12 36 ms 45 ms 83 ms mt1.dalex.awmn [10.49.226.1]

κάποιος εχει QoS και περιορίζει connections στα 2kb/sec! 

Βάλε QoS ρε ψηλέ αλλά μην το ξεφτυλίζεις!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ποιος?

----------


## Nikiforos

sorry που ρωταω αλλα από απλη περιεργεια, απο που το καταλαβες?

----------


## Cha0s

> sorry που ρωταω αλλα από απλη περιεργεια, απο που το καταλαβες?


Αν και δεν είναι εύκολο να βρεις με σιγουριά τα limits, ένας πιθανός τρόπος είναι ο παρακάτω:
Αν πχ limitάρεται το port 80 τότε κάνεις ένα μεγάλο http download και παίζεις ταυτόχρονα με το tcptraceroute πάνω στο port 80.
Αν το latency σε κάποιο hop εκτινάσσεται στα ύψη ενώ το icmp traceroute είναι κομπλέ, τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να παίζει limit εκεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

ευχαριστω Chaos δεν το ηξερα αυτο!

----------

